# Plague Dr. Mask



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

First one is finally done!








More...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... not only is that a great mask, the fashion show was an added bonus!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

LOL.. fashion show was to "die" for. o and the mask is great too


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I didn't know Spam was a medicinal herb:googly:

That was the most entertaining video I've seen all week. Nice masks, too


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Only from the mind of Zurgh would the black death be funny!! The mask is great too!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great mask. Hilarious vid!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats so great! I'll be trying my hand at one soon as well!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's a neat looking mask. The fashion show was hilarious man


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Now that entertainment Zurgh! Nice kitty too.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Great mask, and great video!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great mask. Questionable fashion sense but great video.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The mask looks great, and such a fashion accessory.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Well the Plague Mask is my favorite, and I had no idea about what a great sense of style he has.
Very cool, oh Strange ONE!!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks, forum peeps!
Spam is medicinal, it can cure hunger...
That is the first mask that is 100% completed.
Those models were way to fussy, never dealing with that agent again... maybe...:googly:
Dr. Merlin as the Kitty scarf accessorizes well with everything... sepfer' wigs (He attacks) and hats (same as wigs)...

Draik, I can't wait to see your take on a Plague Doctor.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Fantastic mask!!!! love that! 

btw- beautiful kitty.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. You're demented...but in a good way


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, Zurgh, You're such a tease! And yeah, you're soooo demented. But that's what we love about you!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ok I've already said awesome... Now I'm that jackass who points out the something wrong in the video.... Peasant is misspelled


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Loved the mask! The kitty scarf is a must for any haunter. Have one just like it and it LOVES Halloween crafting.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome mask..love the crackle treatment...and great video!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

OH my gosh. Zurgh, you know how scared to death I am of plague masks, only YOU (and I mean really... ONLY YOU) could make me sit and laugh out loud for two minutes while watching a plague mask be modeled. Gah, I loved it. I'm going to watch it 400 more times. Maybe 600. 

Not saying I liked the plague mask because it looks too real and scares my out of the room. Thats a compliment though.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, I didn't know Spam was a medicinal herb:googly:


Didn't you know there is a lot of things you can do with Spam!

Loved that fashion show, and the reveal behind the mask. Almost a Phantom of the Opera thing!!!

Great Job on the mask!!!! :jol:


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Creepy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I opened the thread and yelled "Oh crap!" and made the dogs bark. That's quite a complement to your work, making my dogs bark. Stunning work Zurgh. And the fashion show was to die for. I liked the cowel. It makes me think of priest, and how spooky is that? How many are you planning on making?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great mask, loved the paintjob. I'll think of this vid every time I watch Project Runway


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I just had to watch it again. Like entertainment of the year award, Zurgh. Just brilliant.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Heheheh... Dixie, If I can get you to find Plague Dr. entertaining instead of frighting, then I can overcome my dislike of sandpaper to make more, or medicate more to be able to sand... (Me no like sandpaper, ewww, gross! It's like nails on a chalkboard & makes my skin crawl. I have to go into a trance like, meditative state to even touch it... yet I do...)

Lord Homicide, my secretary escaped confinement and my cat spells just slightly better than me... sad, but true...

STOLLOWEEN, the crackle was a fortunate accident... I was experimenting... I was going to do a bone-like mask later, but it wanted to be the first one, I guess... yet the undercoat was white, so I had to paint in every crack, even after doing a 'dark wash' to tint in the cracks... now that I think about it, the reverse would have been cool, too... I may just have to do that! Thanks STOLL!!!

Lauriebeast, I'm to Zurghy for my Zurgh, or, I'm Zurghy, and I know it... Bah, call my agent, my hair is lifting...


scareme, I've got 3 more close to finishing, but none (yet) will sport the bone look, like this one (but perhaps a negative look on one...)

Everyone else, 
Rock on!


----------

